# Lemond Alpe D'Huez vs. Trek 2100



## ex2k4 (May 24, 2007)

What do you guys think? LBS has the two bikes on sale for 1399 and they're both beautiful. The trek2100 is actually from 2006 and they're telling me it never really changed for 2007. Lemond Alpe D'Huez is the 2007 version. 

Trek 2100 - rear ultegra, front 105 with carbon seat stay and fork 

vs

Lemond Alpe - full 105s + carbon upper frames geometry. 

I rode in both and really liked both. I just dont know what to choose!! any insight? opinions? suggestions? I do like the fact that 2100 does come with spc pedals so i can use them for my MTB. 

Paint job is both beautiful, i just wish the Alpe was bit more bright blue like it shows in the site. 

please help!


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

The fit should be different on these. Get the one that fits the best. If I had a choice, I'd go w/ the Lemond.


----------



## ex2k4 (May 24, 2007)

is there a reason why you'd go with lemonds over trek? I know they're like the same brand almost?


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

carbon bikes are really expensive, is there any cheaper? i wanna in between 700 and 1k...


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

While I'm not a huge fan of the aluminum/carbon spine idea (the ti/carbon and steel/carbon, on the other hand are much mourned), I think the Alpe is going to give you a better ride because of the spine design than the 2100. IF they both fit you well, the Lemond is going to be more comfortable. The ultegra rear isn't enough to make a bike change choice over. 105 is a good group.

The Lemond will also stand out more on the road (if that matters to you). Lots of folks have Treks, fewer have Lemonds. Some people care about that kind of thing, others don't.

As to the $700-1000 question from the other poster--you're not going to get a new carbon bike for that price, but they can be had on ebay and craigslist if you know your size.


----------



## ex2k4 (May 24, 2007)

It seems like many have been suggesting lemonds and many at the shop was more towards the Trek 2100. 

I've ridden both and Lemond did have bit more smooth ride. People at the shop liked the geometry of the Trek better and they also did suggest the high resale value of the trek in the long run. 

Trek was actually 40 dollar cheaper + came with pedal so I ended up going for them. 
I hope I made the right choice! I know Lemonds are bit more rare and they did look pretty, but financially and for long run, I do think I made the right choice.


----------

